# UPlay down?



## Ceon026 (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir Farcry3 über Steam gekauft. Jetzt muss ich Farcry3 aktivieren und das bei Uplay...
Wenn ich mit meinem account online gehen möchte, steht da: Login Fehlgeschlagen. Es scheint ein Problem mit ihrer Internetverbindung zu geben, überprüfen sie Ihre Enstellung.

Gestern lief noch alles.
Hab schon mal ohne Friewall probiert, das gleiche Problem...

Hat jemand ein Tip?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Juli 2013)

Nö uplay ist online
vielleicht sagt du uns mal ob du per lan oder per vpn oder sonst wie ins Netz gehst


----------



## Ceon026 (13. Juli 2013)

vpn hab ich nicht aktiviert.
Bin bei Kabeldeutschland. Bin mit einem Swich am Kabeldeutschlandrouter verbunden


----------



## alexbirdie (14. Juli 2013)

Habe in den logs von uplay geschnüffelt.

Es soll auf static3.cdn.ubi.com zugegriffen werden, und dieser Name kann nicht per DNS aufgelöst werden.

Dann googelte ich nach diesem Namen und fand Folgendes:

* static3.cdn.Ubi.com | Ubi IP Lookup (IP: 95.140.224.199) *

Hostname:static3.cdn.ubi.comIP  Address:95.140.224.199Host of this  IP:https-95-140-224-199.frf.llnw.netOrganization:Limelight  NetworksISP:Limelight NetworksCity:-Country:United Kingdom http://static3.cdn.ubi.com.ipaddress.com/flags/gb.gif
Hilft's nichts, so schadets nicht, dachte ich mir und fügte in C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts folgende Zeile hinzu:

95.140.224.199    static3.cdn.ubi.com

Anschließend startete ich uplay erneut.

Und, Überraschung:

 Uplay wurde  aktualisiert, ich konnte mich problemlos anloggen und das Spiel Farcry 3  aktivieren. Seither kann ich offline oder online spielen, ganz, wie ich  will, so wie's sein soll.


----------



## Ratskrone (14. Juli 2013)

Komisch, besser auch mal teste


----------



## Zuma71 (14. Juli 2013)

Hi alexbirdie, 

hab das auch getestet, da ich dasselbe Problem habe, aber bin wohl zu blond um das vernünftig hin zu bekommen ....
Bekomme dann die Fehlermeldung "Zugriff auf C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts wurde verweigert"

Hab Windows 7 mit Kabel Deutschland ....


----------



## alexbirdie (15. Juli 2013)

Solltest du mit administrator-Rechten machen. Falls Administrator, dann checken ( Eigenschaften ), ob das Readonly-Kästchen für die hosts-datei gesetzt ist. Wenn  ja, wegclicken und OK.

Ach ja, wo habe ich diese Information über uplay überhaupt her ---> siehe Bild.


----------



## Arthax (15. Mai 2014)

Uplay ist im Moment down, jemand irgendwelche News dazu?^^


----------

